# Brake Flush??



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll probably need to use the tool to cycle the ABS system.

Curious as to why you need to do this? Brake fluid should still be good on that one, unless you had to crack the system?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My Yamaha got a flush after 12 months.

It was 3years old though. Sat on the floor 2 years before I bought it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The manual suggests service every 150,000 miles or 10 years, I'm just saying...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No, you don't need a scan tool. A standard flush/bleed procedure works fine.

Ignore the manual, flush the fluid if you like. Brake fluid doesn't last and stay healthy for 10yrs or 150k miles. No way I would keep any fluid in my car that long.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

i flushed mine at 80k and it was so dark it was almost black


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

70k plus here no issues probably flush around 100k or so


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

yt400pmd said:


> i flushed mine at 80k and it was so dark it was almost black


And think what's in the ABS module that no one is able to bleed without a proper bleed tool or software program to activate a bleed process.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> And think what's in the ABS module that no one is able to bleed without a proper bleed tool or software program to activate a bleed process.


You still bleed/flush fluid through the ABS unit even with a standard pedal bleed. That's why it's very beneficial to flush often. Because of you do actuate the valves during a flush you're still not gonna get all the buildup out if you let fluid stagnate in vehicle for years and years


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I did a brake fluid flush on my 14 CTD a month ago and didn't need to use the ABS cycle test.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

After some research on ABS modules and brake bleeding in general here is what I came up with. 
There are basically two types of ABS modules. A OPEN type and a CLOSED type. A Open type allows fluid to flow throw the ABS module. So no special bleed procedures needed since it flows right through. A Closed type requires an additional bleed procedure since fluid stays trapped in the module until it is activated from a skid input. If you don't know which type you have you can ask your dealer service rep or if you have access to the service manual look up the replacement procedure for the ABS module and if it doesn't say to bleed the module in a separate procedure but just bleed the brakes normally then it's an open system. I found almost all of today's vehicles are now open systems. Probably for the extra bleeding procedure that is not required anymore. If anyone has any more information on this please share. Thanks.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Last year, on my 2016 GEN2 with about 50K miles, I flushed out the old fluid by extended bleeding. Had no problems bleeding, so I assume it must have the "open" design. The fluid was in pretty good condition, just a little darkened. Good to get the moisture ( water ) out.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

SONICJIM said:


> Last year, on my 2016 GEN2 with about 50K miles, I flushed out the old fluid by extended bleeding. Had no problems bleeding, so I assume it must have the "open" design. The fluid was in pretty good condition, just a little darkened. Good to get the moisture ( water ) out.


Good to know. Whenever I need to do my brake job on mine (only at 20k now) I'll probably do a quick bleed/refill as well. Nice to know that it's not any more complicated than that.


----------

